# Getting keys cut.



## LaurieM

Does anyone know where I could get a new key cut in Abu Dhabi? We have stupidly lost one and now my husband and I (separate jobs) are having to juggle the one remaining key and its a pain in the behind!! Help!!


----------



## kevinthegulf

There is a key cutting shop in Marina Mall, just opposite carrefour entrance,(opposite end to the Electronics section) however you need police clearance (honestly) Last time I lived here I went to the police station near Spinneys and got the paper work. take ID proof of address etc, get a couple of spares as well
No doubt there may be others, but officially you need police permit, I tried a couple of months ago, guy told me I needed police permit, might be easier/quicker to fly to UK!!!!
kev
Qatar was slightly better as you had to show your ID card only


----------



## Stevesolar

LaurieM said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a new key cut in Abu Dhabi? We have stupidly lost one and now my husband and I (separate jobs) are having to juggle the one remaining key and its a pain in the behind!! Help!!


Hi,
Do you ever get over to Dubai?
If so, there are a group of locksmiths along the road in Satwa - you just give them the keys that need copying and for around 10 AED each they copy them - no paperwork required!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LaurieM

Thanks for the responses, I will try the marina mall option first and dubai if necessary


----------



## arabianhorse

Courier your key to a friend in the UK. They can get it cut there and courier both keys back to you.
In fact I would suggest cutting an extra and getting them to hang on to it in case you lose one again.


----------



## LaurieM

Think I'll have to get it done here as I only have one key left, if I send it to the UK I'm really stuffed lol. Thanks though.


----------



## mgb

You are certain to find one in Mussafah. Have a drive round on Friday morning when its quiet to pinpoint some and go back when they are open later in the day.


----------



## mgb

You are certain to find one in Mussafah. Have a drive round on Friday morning when its quiet to pinpoint some and go back when they are open later in the day.


----------



## VWCefiro

I suggest to go to the one near Al Wahda mall called Al Sadyiat key if I spelled corectly. I myself went there and got a copy of my house key no question asked and cost me like 10 15 Dhs.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## norampin

Im shocked its a questioned on here! There are 100s of key cutting places!
Just drive around the city and you will find one in no more than 2 mins.


----------

